# No water getting to the motor on a yamaha 4 stroke 25hp



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Need some help on a yamaha 4 stroke 25 hp. I'm not getting any water to the motor & just air is comiming out of the pee hole. I changed the impeller, but all of the water seems to be shooting out of the 2 drain holes in the lower unit. When i pull the LU & put a garden hose over water pipe it gets water to the motor & comes out the pee hole. Am i mis-alighing the water pump gromet & the pipe or is something else going on. A y suggestions would be greatlh appreciated.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Not familiar with this motor, but found a parts diagram: www.glmmarine.com/pdf/Yamaha_Catalog.pdf 

Is your motor shown in the manual? Can you confirm that all the parts are installed as indicated in the diagram? 

From the description it sounds like a grommet or seal is not correctly installed. Disassemble everything you worked on, and start over using the manual as a guide.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like you didn't put the "key" back in the impeller when reinstalled, which is what makes the impeller turn with the shaft. Part 9, page 10 in the link above from Kroppe.


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Its pumping water, it just not getting to the head. I stopped & picked up the whole water pump repair kit today, I'm hoping that the stainless steel cup is warped, installed incorrectly or the inlet pipe is not seating into the grommet on the pump housing. Going to give it another try tonight.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

Check rotation of impeller. If fins aren't turning in the right direction, it will not pimp water


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

What kind of shape was the old impeller?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you just running it with a hose? Most motors don't shoot water out the pee hole unless they are submersed in water. Did you try backing it into the water and trying it?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

If you installed a new impeller it SHOULD reset the fins by itself. If you ever reinstall an old impeller make sure you put it in right or it will break the fins off if you do not put it in correctly. 

Like stated above, the LU has to be submerged or use muffs on the end of a hose.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Agree with Hawgeye, if you just have it on a hose with muffs, most motors need to be fully submerged, use a garbage can or you might be able to squeeze it in a 5 gallon bucket. My 25 and 40 hp Honda's have to be submerged, when hooked to muffs, it does what you are describing.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Interesting about the submerged vs. muffs comments. My 1998 Honda 90hp does fine with muffs, water sprays strongly out the discharge. My 2004 Honda 9.9hp does not pump water out the discharge with muffs. What's the deal?


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Its fixed, im not sure what was wrong but its pumping water thru the pee hole with muffs. I disassembled the water pump and before i reinstalled it, i pumped vinager with a pump sprayer in thru the fitting on the motor that feeds the pee hole tubing & had it coming back out the inlet pipe. I think it was 1 of 4 things . 1) the gromet wasnt seated correctly to the inet pipe 2) the stainless steel cup was warped or not locked in or 4) i had a clog between the input pipe & the motor. I think it was a clog because it was blasting water out the drain holes on the lower unit & nothing was getting to the motor. the old impeller that i replaced was still pretty soft & pliable with just a slight curve, in such good shape i questioned why am i changing it in the first place. Took it out on holloway today & didnt have to break any tools out. The worst part was it probably took an hour to gets the splines & inlet pipe lined up at the same time. Great feelin though when i heard the "clunk" , i couldnt get a bolt in that lower unit fast enough.


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine did the same so I replaced the impeller and found out the its called Tele Tale (Pee Hose) was plugged! Watch where you store the boat or motor I had spiders in it! But now I have a new impeller!


----------

